# Salmon



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2006)

Decided to give Bruces salmon cook a try. I've always had bad luck smoking fish but refuse to give up. Here's a few pics to start.


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2006)

If it looks as good finished as it does starting, you've got a winner there.
I love salmon, especially wild caught.  Flavor is much more intense than with farm raised.


----------



## Griff (Jan 29, 2006)

Chris

Thanks for the plug for wild fish. Ya saved me from saying "Friends don't let friends eat farmed fish."  It does look good Nick and we're waiting to see the finished product.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2006)

Okay...here's the finished pics. Cook took 1 1/2 hours with a spike in temp. when I added some alder chips to the cook. Pulled it off just like Bruce said at 150*. It came out fantastic, a definite winner! I have friends coming over for dinner tonight and I'm going to use it as an appitizer along with some wings. For dinner we're having ribs that are on the smoker now, rubbed with.....you guessed it, "Wolfe Rub"!








Thanks Bruce, great receipe!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2006)

Nick, my biggest fear in smoking fish, even a thick piece like salmon is drying it out.  I'm a big fan of cedar planking, keeps everything indirect.
How juicy was it?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2006)

It was perfect as far as juicy! I think between brining and a fast cook, it should stay juicy.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks great Nick!!!  =D>  hope the wings turn out just as well


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 29, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Okay...here's the finished pics. Cook took 1 1/2 hours with a spike in temp. when I added some alder chips to the cook. Pulled it off just like Bruce said at 150*. It came out fantastic, a definite winner! I have friends coming over for dinner tonight and I'm going to use it as an appitizer along with some wings. For dinner we're having ribs that are on the smoker now, rubbed with.....you guessed it, "Wolfe Rub"!
> 
> 
> Thats my next thing to try we eat alot of salmon here , I hope mine turns out as well , should be interesting using my off set firebox smoker.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 29, 2006)

Wonder how Nick is making out with the ribs in the rain?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2006)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Wonder how Nick is making out with the ribs in the rain?



No problem, I'm under my shed roof overhang. The wings on the other hand....


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 29, 2006)

Nappertandys has take out just in case  lol


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2006)

Those finish pictures look great. =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Chris, Bob, no need...everything is under control. Just waiting for my buddies and their wifes. Are you coming Chris? =D>


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 29, 2006)

UUUHHHH ....this was about Salmon?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL!  Easy to get lost in a thread around here, eh?  #-o


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 29, 2006)

Whats up with that.? Soo sorry!lol


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2006)

I think Bob meant Salmon and said ribs by mistake...the idea is to stay on topic in the cooking sections...I have been trying my best to do that!  But some insist on taking it in their own directions without considering the thread author! [-X


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I think Bob meant Salmon and said ribs by mistake...the idea is to stay on topic in the cooking sections...I have been trying my best to do that!  But some insist on taking it in their own directions without considering the thread author! [-X



Who (salmon) would (salmon) do (salmon) that (salmon)? 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2006)

No Bob was right. I had mentioned earlier in the thread that I was doing chicken & ribs with the salmon today. He remembered me buying the ribs yesterday because he was also there buying some meat for chili he was making. BTW, all turned out well with the cook today, rain and all....no problems, only solutions! But again, Bruce's salmon receipe is FANTASTIC! That was the big hit today. Thanks again Bruce.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 30, 2006)

Bob T said:
			
		

> Does anyone think doing the Salmon on the lower rack right above the water would help keep it moist? I don't think water in the pan "adds" moisture, but I do think it prevents some from being taken from the meat. (I think I explained that right lol)



Bob, I don't think that would help. I think not overcooking it will help more than anything else. I pulled this salmon off after 1 1/2 hours and the internal temp was 150*. The cooker for the most part was at 200* with 1 spike for about 20 min. up to around 250*.


----------



## Finney (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad to hear it all turned out well, Nick.  PIctures of the salmon really looked great.


----------



## Finney (Jan 31, 2006)

Here's the brine he used.

BRINE

1 gallon of water
1 cup kosher salt
1 cup dark brown sugar
½ cup soy sauce
½ cup white wine
1 tbls granulated garlic
1 tbls onion powder
1 tbls dried thyme
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp dill


----------



## Finney (Jan 31, 2006)

Here... Geez, do I have to do everything?

with 8lbs of salmon. Brined it for 3 hours then rinsed and patted dry. Let sit on racks until pellicle formed then brushing with maple syrup and using Hi-Mountain Salmon Seasoning.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 31, 2006)

Uh yeah...like 2 days ago!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 31, 2006)

Thats okay Jeff, I screwed up Bruces receipe anyway. I used a different brine that he had used.


----------

